# Help! My Mac no longer recognizes my Canon Rebel EOS



## JenniC

Last night I imported photos as normal. This morning, my camera is no longer being recognized (usually when I plug the camera into the USB port, iPhoto initates automatically and the photos show up without any further action from me). Is there some sort of setting on the camera that needs to be set in order for this to work? I've been using this camera with this laptop for over a year. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! (also, no idea why I can't delete the text below - maybe this is a virus issue?).

imported photos as normal. This morning, my camera is no longer being recognized  (usually when I plug the camera into the USB port, iPhoto initiates automatically and the photos upload without any further action from me).


----------



## oldmacman

JenniC said:


> Last night I imported photos as normal. This morning, my camera is no longer being recognized (usually when I plug the camera into the USB port, iPhoto initates automatically and the photos show up without any further action from me). Is there some sort of setting on the camera that needs to be set in order for this to work? I've been using this camera with this laptop for over a year. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! (also, no idea why I can't delete the text below - maybe this is a virus issue?).
> 
> imported photos as normal. This morning, my camera is no longer being recognized  (usually when I plug the camera into the USB port, iPhoto initiates automatically and the photos upload without any further action from me).



Sometimes the USB ports stop recognizing connections and a restart will cure the issue. You may have accidentally turned off "Connecting Camera Opens...". That option is found in the iPhoto preferences on the General tab.


----------



## JenniC

Thanks. I've restarted 5 or 6 times, thinking that might be the case. I checked the connecting camera opens option as you suggested (very good idea) but it's still set properly. Thanks for the ideas, though!


----------



## oldmacman

JenniC said:


> Thanks. I've restarted 5 or 6 times, thinking that might be the case. I checked the connecting camera opens option as you suggested (very good idea) but it's still set properly. Thanks for the ideas, though!



Hmmm... well a card reader will cure your issue, but is not an ideal solution. Did you install the EOS utility that comes with the camera? Does it recognize when you connect the camera?


----------



## JenniC

You know, I'm not sure if I installed it. The camera was a gift and hand-me-down so maybe not. But usually the computer recognizes the camera instantly. I'm stumped.


----------



## Big Mike

I recently tried to connect my old 20D to my work PC, running Windows 7.  It wouldn't recognize it until I went into the camera menu and changed the 'communication type'.  
You might try that.


----------



## JenniC

Ah! Good idea. Okay, under "Communication" on my menu, there are settings for "Normal" and "PTP." It's set for normal and my owner's manual doesn't elaborate (that I can find) on what PTP means. Idea?


----------



## JenniC

And it doesn't look like it matters anyway - switched to PTP and tried connecting again and nothing. Darn.


----------



## JenniC

Mysteriously working again. Wondering if my card has too many images on it. Anyway, thanks for the quick help!


----------



## oldmacman

JenniC said:


> Mysteriously working again. Wondering if my card has too many images on it. Anyway, thanks for the quick help!



Yes, when you have filled your card, it takes the system time to parse the folders and you have to be patient before the images are finally recognized. I sometimes forget this as well when I have switched from a 2GB card to a 16GB. Glad it resolved itself.


----------



## user3977

not sure what type of mac you are using but i have a '09 white macbook and for some reason my camera will only work on the usb port further back. the front one works fine with everything but the camera will just not work with it. apple is stumped too and well its out of warranty so i just use the back port.


----------

